# My Disston Cuts Sideways



## jswindle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

I recently bought a Disston D-7 in good condition. I refurbed it (cleaned the blade,sharpened it ). When I use it, it cuts well. However, it cuts sideways. I don't believe it's my fault because when I use other saws, they cut straight. Could it be because I have yet to set the teeth?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

jswindle2 said:


> I recently bought a Disston D-7 in good condition. I refurbed it (cleaned the blade,sharpened it ). When I use it, it cuts well. However, it cuts sideways. I don't believe it's my fault because when I use other saws, they cut straight. Could it be because I have yet to set the teeth?


Most definately, when you sharpened it you only did half the job!


----------



## jswindle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

*What Did I Do Wrong?*

What do you think I did wrong?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah that sounds like a set alignment problem. If the saw steers itself away from the line to the right, then the right side has too much set. If it pulls to the left, then the left side has too much set. 

Whenever I restore an old saw, I use a hammer & anvil to remove the set from the teeth, clean the plate, re-tension it (hammering the set out can mess up the tension), then shape/sharpen/set and test cut. I generally shoot for as little set as possible to keep the saw from binding in the kerf, but I don't work in softer woods that require more set. 

You can try just passing a hard slip stone over the side of the teeth that the saw is pulling towards. If that doesn't work then add some set to the other side.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

BZawat said:


> , re-tension it (hammering the set out can mess up the tension),


How do you re-tension the saw?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is an excellent article on restoring a blade here by Bob Smalser:

http://woodcentral.com/articles/handtools/articles_866.shtml


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

It takes some practice to develop a feel for it. Here's a link with some good info:

http://www.wkfinetools.com/tRestore/saw/strSawBlade/strSawBlade1.asp


----------



## jswindle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Good Question*



nbo10 said:


> How do you re-tension the saw?


I was about to ask the same thing.


----------



## jswindle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

*I think I Figured it Out.*

I took the blade to the anvil (carefully of course) and flattened out any remaining set. Then I resharpened the blade, the right way this time. The saw cuts much straighter now but it binds about an inch into the cut. From all the videos and information I found, I'm fairly sure that's because the teeth need to be set. Since I don't have a set right now (at least until I can buy one later this month) I'll have to wait. At least now I have a general idea of the problem and can fix it when possible. Thank everyone for the help and guidance you gave me. Bless you all and thanks for helping this woodworking newcomer.:thumbsup:


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ahh.. It is a peening process.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It might be a lot easier to just have the saw professionally sharpened. They have the tools and experience to put the saw back to what it should be.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> It might be a lot easier to just have the saw professionally sharpened. They have the tools and experience to put the saw back to what it should be.



Yeah, but if you learn to do it yourself, you gain a new skill and never have to pay someone to do it again. In addition, as you become a better filer you learn how subtle changes in tooth geometry will affect the saw's cutting action and you can configure it exactly the way you want for the type of cutting you normally do. For example you don't use the same geometry or technique to file a fine finish joinery saw as you do for a general use stock breaker, as these each have characteristics of cut that need to be emphasized for best performance. You could file an 8 point saw to produce a fine finish, but that's not what an 8 point saw is for. Follow my drift? 

Also almost every sharpening service out there uses automatic saw filers, unless you find someone who does it by hand. I've used both and would much rather a hand filed saw.


----------



## jswindle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Once again thanks to everyone who provided help and info.


----------

